# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Russia Defeats Norway to Win Handball World Cup

## Kirkenes

Russia's women took the handball World Cup today in Paris with a 29-24 win over Norway. 
The score remained close throughout the match, but Russia were always narrowly ahead. Norway came back to 21-22 eleven minutes before the end, but the Russians proved too strong in the final minutes despite finishing with two players on a 2-minute suspension. 
Did anyone watch this match? I'd be curious to know how much media coverage the Women's Handball World Cup received in Russian. In Norway today's championship match was front page news. 
I haven't seen anything yet in English about Russia's WC victory, but here is a link to all of the scoring in today's match that was posted at the *aftenposten.no* site:  http://tux.aftenposten.no/hvm2007/

----------


## Kirkenes

> I haven't seen anything yet in English about Russia's WC victory, but here is a link to all of the scoring in today's match that was posted at the *aftenposten.no* site:  http://tux.aftenposten.no/hvm2007/

 There was an article in English about yesterday's match posted today in the aftenposten.no English edition:  'Handball girls' to seek revenge in Beijing  http://www.aftenposten.no/english/sport ... 156905.ece 
Just like the Norwegian Women's National Football Team, the Women's National Handball Team will also have another chance to "go for the gold" in China next summer.    ::    

> Norway's popular women's handball team, known as the handballjentene (handball girls), were disappointed to "only" win silver at the World Championships over the weekend. They want revenge at the Summer Olympics in about eight months.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::

----------


## Wowik

Вчера в Осло на прилете видел несколько росийских гандболистов. А что в Норвегии гандбол  сильно популярен?

----------

